# The Audi Q3 – A Premium SUV in Compact Form



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The new Audi Q3 is a premium SUV in a compact form. This genuine Audi sets standards in all aspects of engineering – from its body through drivetrains and chassis to its state-of-the-art assistance systems and multimedia systems. The Audi Q3 is a versatile companion for everyday life – with an urbane character.

The design of the Q3 is classic Audi: its coupe-like styling is one-of-a-kind among SUVs and symbolizes its sporty identity. Distinctive lights add a striking touch and the very flat-set rear window emphasize the sporty nature of the Audi Q3.

* Full Story *


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

...and with this, we can see what the production A3 interior will most likely be like, along with the additional exterior design cues we can expect.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Very handsome inside and out, especially for its compact dimensions! :thumbup:

Too bad it's not coming to the US.


----------



## Aceloth (Apr 13, 2011)

Disapointed with the lack of a hybrid powertrain at launch


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Travis Grundke said:


> ...and with this, we can see what the production A3 interior will most likely be like, along with the additional exterior design cues we can expect.


Maybe, maybe not. A source at Audi of America told me Q3 was still a PQ-based chassis (think Tiguan) and not a MQB (think new A3). I haven't been able to verify with a second source but my original source should know.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Aceloth said:


> Disapointed with the lack of a hybrid powertrain at launch


They never show all the cards at launch.


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

I was prepared to not like the Q3. But I have to admit I like what I see -especially the S-Line version. It looks like Audi has yet another top notch product to offer. What do you think our chances are of getting it in the USA, George?

David


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

On the plus side the dealers responded well to it and Audi business planners are aware (and admitted to us) that the so-called A-SUV is expected to be one of the highest growth segments in the American market by the companies that project these things and sell that data to car manufacturers.

On the minus side there's not a lot of room to move. Costs should be good because the Q3 is built in Martorell, Spain but they could bring some cost out of Q5 by offering a FrontTrak (FWD) version and that'd bring it pretty close in cost to the Tiguan.

Also, Tiguan isn't the typical VW versus Audi difference in customer demographic. The Tiguan has been a real sales success and its customer makes a LOT more money on average than those of competitors such as the CRV. For this reason one would think that the Tiguan might be particularly susceptible to cannibalization by the Q3.

They're weighing it now and we were told in Geneva that it may take up to a year to make that decision.

I know that's not a yes or a no but it's everything I know about the status/process.


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

Nice looking, but at 29,000euros($41,000USD). The similar looking Mitsubishi Outlander Sport @ half that price would get my money with its 10yr 100k warranty.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

EvilGTI said:


> Nice looking, but at 29,000euros($41,000USD). The similar looking Mitsubishi Outlander Sport @ half that price would get my money with its 10yr 100k warranty.


Again, you cannot do a direct conversion. The Q5 2.0T with quattro starts at $35K, so an Q3 2.0T would be priced lower than that... probably close to $30K.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe, maybe not. A source at Audi of America told me Q3 was still a PQ-based chassis (think Tiguan) and not a MQB (think new A3). I haven't been able to verify with a second source but my original source should know.


Huh. I would have thought that the Q3 would be based on the new MQB by this point in the cycle, but apparently not. That said, I'll amend my original statement to: I think we have a very close idea of what the interior of the new A3 will look like...exterior still TBD. ;-)


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe, maybe not. A source at Audi of America told me Q3 was still a PQ-based chassis (think Tiguan) and not a MQB (think new A3). I haven't been able to verify with a second source but my original source should know.


Speaking of MQB: George, do you have any additional information you can share on the specific improvements over the PQ platform?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

I'll second what George is saying here about the Tiguan versus Q3. Audi would have to position it more as a "lifestyle product" in order to justify it. As is, the Tiguan is horribly overpriced, but I think the Q3 would be justifyable in that range (spec out a Tiguan - tops at around $34k!). 

One thing to keep in mind is Volkswagen of America's move toward de-contenting. If the two sides of the house can get their acts in gear, it's possible that what we'll see if VW de-contenting the Tiguan to lower its pricepoint, which might make room for the Q3.

I think another plausible scenario is that we (eventually) lose the A3 Sportback and the Q3 takes it places. That way you'd have the A3 sedan and the Q3 mini-ute to cover that territory and price range and AoA could better justify and market the Q3 as a lifestyle product, similar to how they've sold the A3.



[email protected] said:


> On the plus side the dealers responded well to it and Audi business planners are aware (and admitted to us) that the so-called A-SUV is expected to be one of the highest growth segments in the American market by the companies that project these things and sell that data to car manufacturers.
> 
> On the minus side there's not a lot of room to move. Costs should be good because the Q3 is built in Martorell, Spain but they could bring some cost out of Q5 by offering a FrontTrak (FWD) version and that'd bring it pretty close in cost to the Tiguan.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Travis Grundke said:


> Huh. I would have thought that the Q3 would be based on the new MQB by this point in the cycle, but apparently not. That said, I'll amend my original statement to: I think we have a very close idea of what the interior of the new A3 will look like...exterior still TBD. ;-)


On one hand, it's not that easy. I hear the new Jetta and Passat use some MQB components but aren't fully MQB because they still use some other components from PQ. It's a much more grey manufacturing process nowadays.

As I understand it the A3 will be the first really full implementation of MQB just as previous A3s led the way on the previous two component sets.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Travis Grundke said:


> Speaking of MQB: George, do you have any additional information you can share on the specific improvements over the PQ platform?


More flexibility for use of multiple materials and relatively easier mixing of aluminum or carbon fiber.

More scaleability.

More capacity for information movement though not sure if it'll be MOST fiber optics like the longitudinal Audis. Expect better infotainment though as a result, including Google Maps, album art, etc.

Fingers crossed for XWD or some sort of active rear sport diff. I have heard conflicting reports on this so I'm not positive.

Lower cost threshold for variant development so additional body styles are added more easily. The A5 Sportback for instance would have been a harder business case back in the B7 days (pre MLB).


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

I've actually gorwn to be a bit of a Q5 fan, depsite my usual recoil against all things SUV. 

but Q# really doesn't do it for me at all. That rear roofline leaves a metric crap load of cargo room on the designer's table, and the LED tail lights are just hideous. 

It would be nice if Audi gives it the TDI powertrain we were promised for the Tiguan but never got.


----------



## BelmontRS (Mar 18, 2011)

FractureCritical said:


> I've actually gorwn to be a bit of a Q5 fan, depsite my usual recoil against all things SUV.
> 
> but Q# really doesn't do it for me at all. That rear roofline leaves a metric crap load of cargo room on the designer's table, and the LED tail lights are just hideous.
> 
> It would be nice if Audi gives it the TDI powertrain we were promised for the Tiguan but never got.


diesel fuel prices are rising too...


----------



## megalawlz (May 4, 2011)

Needs bbs rs and AIR


----------

